# +1 for Precision Matthews



## Bill Kahn (Jan 2, 2018)

I bought the PM25MV.  Most happy with it.  (I am a beginner).

Six months in I cracked an X-Axis lock handle (rolling the Y-axis out you have to make sure the X-Axis lock handle isn't down or it can catch.  Normally I remember.  Forgot once.  Handle caught and cracked)

Emailed PM.  Asked to buy a replacement.  A few days later they just send me one for free. 

And I had mentioned I saw the belt wearing.  Probably not a big deal, but I figure it will break at the start of some long machining weekend.  Yuck.  So, makes sene to have a spare.  And, PM sends me a free extra belt too.

I guess this is not a big deal.  But I so appreciate that kind of attentive customer service.

So, not just good machines, but the kind of service one values too.

-Bill


----------



## gman10259 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice example of customer service in my book. Glad to see there are still some companies out there that practice that.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 3, 2018)

Matt's like that. Been a customer for a number of years and bought 3 of his machines. I no longer have the PM25, but I agree that it's a great machine for its size.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 3, 2018)

The customer service of PM/QMT is top shelf.  

I prefer to deal with them over any supplier I've run across in my acquisitions of machine tools over the past couple of years.   They've given me nothing but straight answers, good advice, good pricing, met or exceeded their promises, and help when I needed it.


----------

